# تعليم كوريل درو x4



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجدت الكثير من الاخوة المبتدئين يبحثون عن تعليم برامج الكاد والكام بحثت لهم على النت ووجدت هذا الموقع ولم اقم بنقل الروابط الخاصه بالتحميل مباشرة ولكن نقلت لكم رابط الموقع نفسه الذي به الاخ المشارك بالموضوع حتى لا اتعدى على حقه في الموضوع

عسى ان تنوبه دعوة صالحة صادقة ويقال لي ولك بمثل

http://www.w-enter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31156


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مايو 2011)

الموقع الرسمي لهذه الدورات اسمه ليندا

http://www.lynda.com/


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مايو 2011)

إذا لم تكتفي بما اوردناه فيمكنك البحث على النت عن اسطوانات تعليميه لشركة ليندا حول الكوريل درو وستجد الكثير من المواقع تتناول هذا الموضوع


----------

